
IBM’s Design-Centered Strategy to Set Free the Squares - tacon
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/11/15/business/ibms-design-centered-strategy-to-set-free-the-squares.html
======
jbob2000
Ha, this explains why we lost half our product management department to IBM
recently!

The article left me with a big WHY? Why the shift in thinking? What is IBM
shooting for?

